# Das geht besser. Aber nicht von allein.



## Learning

Hola, alguien podría decirme si el siguiente párrafo está bien traducido, y a su vez, ayudarme a traducir la frase DAS GEHT BESSER. ABER NICHT VON ALLEIN??

Insgesamt beteiligten sich Berlin, Dortmund, Frankfurt am Main, München und Stuttgart 220'000 Menschen an den Protesten unter dem Motto: «Das geht besser. Aber nicht von allein!»

En la protesta, participó un total de 220.000 personas de Berlín, Dortmund, Frankfurt am Main, Munich y Stuttgart bajo el lema: __________

Muchísimas gracias


----------



## Kajjo

_It is possible to do better. But that will not happen all by itself.

_The current situation is not perfect, many things could be better. However, nothing will change by doing nothing. You need to work hard so things can improve.

Kajjo


----------



## Learning

Thanks a lot Kajjo. You've really helped me. 
I find it difficult to understand why DAS GEHT BESSER means It is posibble to do better. My level of German is not that great, but I thought it meant "It goes better", i.e., the situation is getting better.


----------



## Kajjo

Just for you to know:
The situation is getting better: _Es wird besser!

_Kajjo


----------



## heidita

Learning said:


> En la protesta, participaron un total de 220.000 personas de Berlín, Dortmund, Frankfurt am Main, Munich y Stuttgart bajo el lema:¡ Esto se puede mejorar, pero no mejora por sí sólo!__________
> 
> Muchísimas gracias


A ver si te gusta así.


----------



## elroy

"Das geht besser" significa aquí "Das *funktioniert* besser" o "Das _könnte_ besser _funktionieren_".

Heidita, no creo que "participó" fuese incorrecto.  El sujeto de la frase es "un total".


----------



## Learning

Muchas gracias a todos!


----------

